# Acog



## hgonzales (May 9, 2010)

One of my OB doctors told me to get some of my coding info from ACOG.  I went on their site and saw some classes I would like to take but it all sounds like they are for physicians only.  Can I as a coder take those classes to get my AAPC credits or is this for physicians only?  When I can call their office is closed and I can't call from work.  Thank you,

Hilda


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 10, 2010)

*Work related*

I do not code for OB GYN and am not familiar with ACOG's website or seminar offerings ... BUT...

A few years ago I attended a coding seminar put on by the American Academy of Plastic Surgeons (at the suggestion of one of the plastic surgeons I was working for).  The serminar attendees included physicians, NPs, PAs, coding professionals, billing specialists, etc. I did receive AAPC CEU credits for that seminar. 

If your physician has suggested / directed you to take ACOG seminars then I would consider it a legitimate business activity (and business expense) to call ACOG during business hours from your office.  

Your other option is to contact AAPC directly (at the top of this page is a link CONTACT US ... click on that and you'll get email, toll-free phone and mailing address for the AAPC national office) and ask how to get credit for attending the ACOG seminar.  AAPC may already have it in their catalogue, and if not, may be able to direct you how to get approval in advance. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## valleyobgynut (May 11, 2010)

Yes you should be able to. our office has a ttended several Acog seminars. You can count them toward your CEU'S.


----------



## savannahsalow@gmail.com (Aug 29, 2019)

Do the ACOG conferences go towards AAPC CEU's? And does anyone know how many CEU's you get if you attend the conferences? I'm trying to find the CEU value on the ACOG website but can't find anything.


----------



## Cmama12 (Aug 30, 2019)

You would have to attend the first time with a physician from your practice. After that you can attend by yourself. 

 "...  This workshop is designed for physicians. However, if accompanied by a physician, up to five office coding staff may also attend. Once the physician has attended, his/her staff may attend alone for up to two years after the date the physician attended. Contact the Registrar for more information. "


----------



## ELBrock (Oct 24, 2019)

I am a new OB coder, and recently found ACOG has a "Coding Ticket Database" where users have posted questions and received responses, much like the AAPC forum. I like to sort through their publications to educate myself. Just another resource for you!


----------

